# my skin is so dry or de-hydrated it hurts



## Nathaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok my name is nathaniel and my face will get really really dried out to the point it hurts and around my mouth the corners or it, it hurts to even open my mouth somethimes i tried olvie oil this mosirizing cream but it isnt working can someone PLEASE HELP ME!?!?!?!?.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 22, 2015)

What's your exact skincare routine? What moisturizer (not the olive oil) did you try? Do you exfoliate regularly?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 22, 2015)

You need to start drinking more water. Sounds like you need to hydrate your skin from the inside and out.


----------



## emmasoapbox (Jun 24, 2015)

My advice would be to stay hydrated - and use coconut oil - it has so many amazing uses, intensive moisture properties


----------



## raylovesmakeup (Jul 2, 2015)

anyone use body butter? it is pretty good but non greasy
  body butter makes a great one


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 3, 2015)

Nathaniel said:


> Ok my name is nathaniel and my face will get really really dried out to the point it hurts and around my mouth the corners or it, it hurts to even open my mouth somethimes i tried olvie oil this mosirizing cream but it isnt working can someone PLEASE HELP ME!?!?!?!?.


  Hi Nathaniel
  I use Monsia Skincare and the 2 ingredients that are in the cleanser, toner, day moisturizer and night repair cream are shea butter and jojoba esters (wax/oil).  I would suggest perhaps you try jojoba oil, take a look at:  wellnesstoday.com/beauty/15-surprising-beauty-uses-for-jojoba-oil.  I use it to remove eye liner and mascara but it is really good for moisturizing as well.  It is not greasy and soaks right into the skin.  Hope this helps because your description feels really painful!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You need to start drinking more water. Sounds like you need to hydrate your skin from the inside and out.


 Same here, and go to the doctor


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Nathaniel, did any of our suggestions help you at all?


----------



## SharonElizabeth (Oct 20, 2015)

I agree with the others.  Try drinking more water (NOT soda or coffee it dehydrates you) throughout the day.  I've double the amount of water i drink in a day the last month or two and I can feel a difference in my skin.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 21, 2016)

Nathaniel said:


> my face will get really really dried out to the point it hurts



Take one banana and mash it gently. Take 1 table spoon honey and mix with banana mash. Apply this mask on skin for about 15 – 20 minutes. Wash your face with water, you will feel free from moisture.


----------



## Rinal (Oct 3, 2016)

I've been using the raw Shea butter hand cream and body lotion from  Nubian heritage, been so good for my  dry skin so far (the hand cream is very heavy and restores moisture to  my hands, I love to use a tiny amount of it on my face too) . this is a  review of the brand's products, in Arabic language if  anyone is interested to read it ♥
 تجربة مجموعة نوبيان هيريتيج للجسم


----------



## JustAmy (Dec 7, 2016)

Try to put sunflower oil on your face. It will not only moisturize your skin but it can also even your skin tone. Aside from that, you can try to take skin supplement that helps in skin hydration. If all things fail, go to the doctor.


----------

